# I'm going with LED's



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

I have been into reef tanks for a long long time now. My friends like to say i'm old school because I still like M/H and I went with ATI t5's and seen I was still getting good growth. But my power bill is still to high. So now i'm going with LED's so after a lot of looking at LED's and all the phone calls I have found that most of these LED's are made from the same place over seas.


----------



## danrs (Jan 21, 2011)

Please share your info on which supplier to actually buy from.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I read that SHO CFLs actually produce better lighting that LEDs and FLs. And they use your standard lighting socket. Only thing you need to do is customize the fixture. I will look for the article but not sure if I will find it again, as I was doing a lot of browsing on FL lights/fixtures.

Correction here is a start for browsing this. And no I have no experience with this or specific lighting, still new to fish keeping and aquariums.

SHO CFL: Compact fluorescent lamps cling to relevance with Super High Output (SHO) bulbs


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

I have found a good place to get them from and a real good price. They are fixtures and come with hanging kit and all.. with a 3 year war. most only give a 1 year. For $250.00 each this fixture will replace a 350 watt M/H so I got 3 of them coming in with 2=BLUE / 1=white ratio because I like the blue look. The other guy who went with me on this order well there is a few of us who went to LED's on this one. But he went 3=BLUE/ 1=WHITE ratio. I can't wait for these to come in it will take around 12 days to come in because they custom make them to what style you like and what ratio you want. They have all size's I can put up pics. of some of the style's and watt's if anyone wants.. But I can't put where there from because I don't want to get anyone upset with me on this form. I have put some pics. up. My fixture will be in black not white as shown.. The pic. of the tank shows par reading from top to bottom. If you see what the par is on the pic. let me no and I can just post it. The tank is a 220gallon with just 2 fixture's on it.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

All LEDs are not created equal/in the same place. There are several american manufacturers that outperform their chinese counterparts.

Now, to the CFL vs LEDs... That CFL does have a lot of light output but is a full spectrum with peak intenisty at 6500k. that is not similar to an LED. LED's are about 5x more efficiant with the same amount of light output as the CFL's. That means if you had 105 watts of LED lights, you'd need 525 watts of CFL lighting to match the light output. AND another plus, you dont have to replace the LED's every year to keep that light output. 

NEXT... You can get a DIY kit from "www.reefledlights.com" for a great price. They'll pay for themselves quickly not only through bulb replacement but from electricity costs and trying to keep things cool.


----------



## FishTeen (Feb 6, 2011)

reefcrazy said:


> I have found a good place to get them from and a real good price. They are fixtures and come with hanging kit and all.. with a 3 year war. most only give a 1 year. For $250.00 each this fixture will replace a 350 watt M/H so I got 3 of them coming in with 2=BLUE / 1=white ratio because I like the blue look. The other guy who went with me on this order well there is a few of us who went to LED's on this one. But he went 3=BLUE/ 1=WHITE ratio. I can't wait for these to come in it will take around 12 days to come in because they custom make them to what style you like and what ratio you want. They have all size's I can put up pics. of some of the style's and watt's if anyone wants.. But I can't put where there from because I don't want to get anyone upset with me on this form. I have put some pics. up. My fixture will be in black not white as shown.. The pic. of the tank shows par reading from top to bottom. If you see what the par is on the pic. let me no and I can just post it. The tank is a 220gallon with just 2 fixture's on it.


Hey what brand are those and where are you buying them? For $250 i am drooling


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

FishTeen said:


> Hey what brand are those and where are you buying them? For $250 i am drooling


These are some pics. of my tank with the new LED's on it. I had got them in on monday...







[/url]







[/url]


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

reefcrazy: How many and what type of leds are in the fixtures?


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


phys said:


> reefcrazy: How many and what type of leds are in the fixtures?


These fixture's are just getting out of a year long test mode. So The name has not been stamp in gold yet. But I have made a deal with them that I can get as many as I need to sell at $250.00 each with a 3 year war. and comes with the hanging kit..... Right now I have 3 over the top of my aquarium I think i'm going to get 2 of there 300watt ones and see how they look. I will make the order next week. I have a few more people that want the 120watt and 3 people want to go with the 300watt ones if anyone would like to get some just let me know. THANKS


----------



## jone (Apr 2, 2011)

danrs said:


> Please share your info on which supplier to actually buy from.


great~~i want to know!


----------



## jone (Apr 2, 2011)

FishTeen said:


> Hey what brand are those and where are you buying them? For $250 i am drooling


which brand??


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

so no hint on the brand?


----------



## FishTeen (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey reefcrazy, PLEASE can you hook me up with some fixtures for my 125 Gal.? PM me and we can talk. I am going NUTS over these LED's!


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

My phone # 407-319-2405 if anyone wants led's JIMMY


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

cidly37 said:


> Stop spamming all these threads with the same garbage!!


There is no spamming going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you new what the hell you were talking about. I showed what I was using and told if anyone wanted them I can get them... So don't say I was spamming anything and if you don't like my post don't go on them.........................


----------



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

reefcrazy said:


> There is no spamming going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you new what the hell you were talking about. I showed what I was using and told if anyone wanted them I can get them... So don't say I was spamming anything and if you don't like my post don't go on them.........................


How many are you using? And on what size tank? Just looking for cost effectiveness on these compared to DIY.


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

e-zlight said:


> How many are you using? And on what size tank? Just looking for cost effectiveness on these compared to DIY.


I had the 120w and they were like $250 each. I had 3 over a 115gallon 5'lx20"x20" reef tank. But now I run two 300w. I only went with the big ones because I run most sps now just wanted to make sure I had all the light I need for them. Thanks


----------



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

reefcrazy said:


> I had the 120w and they were like $250 each. I had 3 over a 115gallon 5'lx20"x20" reef tank. But now I run two 300w. I only went with the big ones because I run most sps now just wanted to make sure I had all the light I need for them. Thanks


What would you suggest for a 180? 6'x24'x24' Selling the 120's? LOL


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

e-zlight said:


> What would you suggest for a 180? 6'x24'x24' Selling the 120's? LOL


I would go with 3 of the 120w. The 300w are to much light even for my sps. I have to hang my light's high.


----------



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

reefcrazy said:


> I would go with 3 of the 120w. The 300w are to much light even for my sps. I have to hang my light's high.


How many LED's per fixture? What wattage are the led's? Assuming a 2:1 ratio like you used. And looking at the 120w.

BTW, I'm a long ways away from purchasing, just doing my homework ahead of time. Which is why I haven't called you. BTW, Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## davemedinis (Sep 10, 2011)

Well,120W? It must be the 112x1W model.I'd prefer 55x3W model,more efficiency and the 3W LED chips are more popular now...the most is more worthwhile.


----------

